
The fountain of youth may actually be broccoli - mrfusion
http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/fountain-youth-broccoli-article-1.2847935
======
jmcdiesel
Bitter Tasters (those of us that actually taste Phenylthiocarbamide unlike the
rest of you lucky bastards) are destined to grow old, i guess..

